

Emacs as a powerful Python IDE - edw519
http://www.enigmacurry.com/2008/05/09/emacs-as-a-powerful-python-ide/

======
anr
Emacs is my editor of choice, very powerful and portable. Its complexity can
be frustrating sometimes, a bit of a time-sink.

Altough I'm currently using a Mac, I try to resist the temptation to use
Textmate. It may be easier to use and extend, but it is not Free Software.

I wonder if in the next releases Emacs can be made more friendly to users who
keep forgetting about how its internals work and the elisp syntax :-)

------
lunchbox
For short Python scripts, I use Emacs; for bigger projects, I fire up Eclipse
+ PyDev.

